# CÓRDOBA | Sonoma Ribera | 20 fl x 2 | U/C



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

...



Martin Ferraro said:


> Si se respetan los renders serán dps de Capitalinas los mejores edificios de Cba para mi. Encima por la ubicación van a sobresalir muchísimo.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*22/03/2012*



walterCBA said:


> Tanda fresca de updates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

By *Martin Ferraro*



chelicotediaz said:


> exelente la aerea martin


----------

